# if you drop house phone - what number do you give out?



## NancyNGA (Dec 15, 2014)

The only calls I get on my landline anymore seem to be from people wanting money.   I would like to disconnect the house phone. I know a lot of people do now. 

 My question is:  What phone number do you give out to all the legitimate places (e.g., stores you order from) that require a phone number? 

 I'm afraid some would sell the lists to telemarketers. Just today I got 3 such calls on the house phone and I'm on the _do-not-call-list._


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 15, 2014)

I do not get telemarketers on my cell.


----------



## kcvet (Dec 15, 2014)

once in a while. i just hang up


----------



## Falcon (Dec 15, 2014)

I get a few but mostly I can tell that they're spam because after I say 'Hello", there's a few seconds hesitation
before they start talking. Then I hang up. We're talking land lines here.  I don't get any on my cell phone nor car phone (OnStar)


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 15, 2014)

I am on the state and Federal "do not call" lists but I get about three a day anyhow.  No way to talk back to a robo call tape.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 15, 2014)

I rarely get telemarketer or other unsolicited calls, I too am on the do not call list, at least I think I put this cell on that list.  lol, but I also don't answer calls from numbers I don't recognize of which I rarely get as well.  I also have a free phone number they can call if I become that concern with someone I don't want to have my number.  I use my computer to make several outgoing calls, the calls are free via google gmail account.  I set it up some four or so years ago can call and receive calls from all over in country for free.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 16, 2014)

Snopes on cell no call list....

Snopes click here


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 16, 2014)

What's to keep telemarketers from just dialing random numbers until they get a hit? 
They use this technique to conduct surveys.  It would be no less efficient than dialing my number thousands 
of times when I never bite, like "Rachel" from Credit Card Services. That outfit has learned how to fake 
legitimate numbers on caller ID.

I guess what I would really like is one of those disposable numbers to give out.  One you can just 
destroy whenever you want. I have no desire to talk to anyone on it.

I'm a little paranoid about the cell phone.  It is so bad here on the landline now that I take the phone off the
hook if there's anything important I have to do.  But even *worse* before the _do not call _registry. "Rachel" 
has only called my cell phone once, about a month ago.  Maybe she will never call back.

Sorry, I'm just muttering to myself now.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Dec 16, 2014)

We disconnected our landline over four years ago for just that reason-only people who ever called it were telemarketers. I give my cell number to anyone that asks for a phone # and so far,have not had any problems with telemarketers calling it. I keep hearing that it`s going to start happening though. I just won`t answer any calls that I don`t recognize. I don`t now.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 16, 2014)

Well, looks like their busy today after month of none of these calls just got one, but to be certain, I always do a reverse phone number check before I bother responding, plus if they don't leave a message on my answering machine it's usually a good clue it's no one I want to talk with.

Couple of services I use.

http://www.intelius.com/reverse-phone-lookup.html

https://www.intelius.com/results.php?ReportType=33&qnpa=847&qnxx=966&qstation=1630&focusfirst=1

http://www.whitepages.com/reverse_phone


----------



## Vala (Dec 18, 2014)

I give my land line, I don't carry a cell anymore so the land line is the best to give out.  I am also on the do not call list with land line and cell and that helps a great deal.  I can also block x amount of phone numbers on my  land line phone server.


----------

